# 포르투갈어행



## rovaniemi

Hi everybody

I need to divide this text into two lines but dont know how to do it. Could anybody tell me how to divide it into two lines with more or less similar length?

포르투갈어행 여행권 


Thank you


----------



## Rance

포르투갈(portugal)
어행(?)
여행권(travel ticket)

I'm not sure what you mean by 어행, but I guess you mean either one of following two cases.

Case I) 어행 -> 여행
Then there is redundancy of words and you can remove one.

*포르투갈
여행권*

Case II) 어행 -> 행

*포르투갈행
여행권*

But I believe it is rarely used -행(which indicates the destination) with 여행.
You normally use -행 when you indicate mode of transportation as in: 미국행 항공권, 중국행 선박.
So I'd stick with first case as they essentially mean the same(Travel ticket to Portugal).

However, if you meant something else with 어행, you may have to provide little more information what you mean by it.


----------



## rovaniemi

Thank you very very much for your help.

The phrase was translated for  me by a translator, I myself dont speak Korean, and according to the translator, with whom I lost touch and thats why Im here,  it means more or less "a passport for a journey through the Portuguese language" . It´s the title of a textbook. The original phrase in English is "Passport to Portuguese" (language).


----------



## Rance

Oh, my earlier attempt to help was futile one. ^^;
Then your translator is somewhat right. 
You still have to change 여행권 to 여권(passport).
Best way to split is by punctuation(space in this case)

포르투갈어행
여권


----------

